# Final Wrapup  of the 2009 NPC Nationals with Dave Palumbo and John Romano!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Final Wrapup of the 2009 NPC Nationals with Dave Palumbo and John Romano! Find out who won the Men, Women, Figure, and Bikini titles, and why! Final Wrapup of the 2009 NPC Nationals with Dave Palumbo and John Romano! Find out who won the Men, Women, Figure, and Bikini titles, and why! // Source: RxMuscle.com

*Read More...*


----------

